

Retrospective funnel analysis for Google Analytics - hudster
http://www.funnelplus.com/blog/2013/08/22/whats-funnelplus-for-then/

======
Gustomaximus
Retrospective funnels has always been a pain for GA. I usually dump everything
in Excel so this could save some time.

I noticed on the home page when I click "Try it now" it says "Thanks, We'll be
in touch shortly." You might want to link that to the open account frame....
unless I missed something.

Looks like a nice tool. A San Miguel was deserved.

~~~
hudster
Thanks for the comment. Can you believe I submitted this to Hacker News with a
broken sign up button?

Should be fixed now and take you to
[http://reports.funnelplus.com/login#reg_form](http://reports.funnelplus.com/login#reg_form)

Would you mind retrying? :)

~~~
Gustomaximus
It's working... but I assume you know that by now.

